# 64 GTO Oil Dipstick - Looking for...



## AlyeskaGTO (Sep 2, 2009)

Having a tough time tracking down an oil dipstick for a 64 GTO - 389.

I've tried...
Bethel's Goat Farm
Franks Pontiac Parts
Ames, OPGI, and Paddock. 

Thanks for your time - Chris


----------



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

Here you go buddy, I hope this helps you out.


Pontiac dipstick 389-403 TRANS AM FIREBIRD GTO TEMPEST:eBay Motors (item 310165819760 end time Sep-08-09 18:27:44 PDT)


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

More:

NOS GM oil dipstick - PY Online Forums


----------

